# (Royal)-albino to ????



## RUSTYROOY-RKO (Jun 15, 2008)

I've got a female albino royal which i what to breed in the future....so what other morphs can you breed to it to get some nice looking babies...
many thanks


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

albino is recessive, so EVERYTHING that hatches will be het albino...


----------



## RUSTYROOY-RKO (Jun 15, 2008)

So albino to albino...will make some albino's?
what about albino to pastel?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

RUSTYROOY-RKO said:


> So albino to albino...will make some albino's?
> what about albino to pastel?


albino x albino = ALL albinos
pastel x albino = 50% pastel, 50% normal... ALL het albino...


----------



## RUSTYROOY-RKO (Jun 15, 2008)

ok many thanks for your help....


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

The only way to get more albinos is to breed your albino to another royal that carries the albino gene. The other royal can either be heterozygous or homozygous for albino. In this case as albino is a recessive morph, you can either breed it to a het which will look normal. Or to another albino. However if you wanted to produce a combination then you could for example breed 

Albino x cinnamon het albino giving you:
25% normal 100% het albino
25% cinnamon 100% het albino
25% albino
25% albino cinnamon

Hope this helps,
Brad


----------



## RUSTYROOY-RKO (Jun 15, 2008)

repkid said:


> The only way to get more albinos is to breed your albino to another royal that carries the albino gene. The other royal can either be heterozygous or homozygous for albino. In this case as albino is a recessive morph, you can either breed it to a het which will look normal. Or to another albino. However if you wanted to produce a combination then you could for example breed
> 
> Albino x cinnamon het albino giving you:
> 25% normal 100% het albino
> ...


i get it...maybe thinking a male albino or het albino..£££..lol


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

RUSTYROOY-RKO said:


> i get it...maybe thinking a male albino or het albino..£££..lol


get a visual male albino... let the female(s) be het(s), because the male will "service" many females... also, with a visual male, ALL the offspring will be either albino, or het albino... if you use a het male, you wont know which offspring are het, and which ones are not...
09 male bino's from approx £450...
08's, a little bit more..


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

alan1 said:


> get a visual male albino... let the female(s) be het(s), because the male will "service" many females... also, with a visual male, ALL the offspring will be either albino, or het albino... if you use a het male, you wont know which offspring are het, and which ones are not...
> 09 male bino's from approx £450...
> 08's, a little bit more..


Sorry to pick you up again mate, but the female he has is visual albino, so a het male will give 50% albino, 50% normal (all 100% het). This will also be the cheapest option.


Personally I'd go for a cheapish co-dom morph (such as mojave, or spider) that is also het albino. That way you'll get four possible outcomes per egg;

het albino
co-dom morph het albino
albino 
co-dom albino.


Cheers

Andy


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

bothrops said:


> Personally I'd go for a cheapish co-dom morph (such as mojave, or spider) that is also het albino. That way you'll get four possible outcomes per egg;
> 
> het albino
> co-dom morph het albino
> ...


This is the way I'd go too. Albino spiders are nice.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Sorry to pick you up again mate, but the female he has is visual albino, so a het male will give 50% albino, 50% normal (all 100% het). This will also be the cheapest option.
> 
> 
> Personally I'd go for a cheapish co-dom morph (such as mojave, or spider) that is also het albino. That way you'll get four possible outcomes per egg;
> ...


no problem... was trying to keep up with 5 or 6 different threads at the same time, and forgot what the OP originally asked... thanks for keeping an eye on me again...:whistling2:

male mojave/spider 100% het albino £800+...


----------

